# [OT] Que no decaiga!

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Jugando un poco con Google Trends Se me ocurrió comparar: Gentoo Vs Ubuntu o Gentoo Vs Ubuntu Vs Fedora.

Mas explícito imposible, no?

Salud!

**EDIT** Y se pone peor: http://www.google.com/trends?q=gentoo&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

----------

## ensarman

no pdemos saber mucho de lo que pasa con el equipo de desarrollo, ellos coordinan por atras todo, pero lo que si sse es que cuando le hablas a  alguen de Gentoo se espanta por creer que es una distro dificil, pero eso no significa que por atras no se este trabajando.

lo que veo es que gentoo sigue trabajando bien hasta ahora.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lógico, no me refería a eso si no al poco ruido que estamos haciendo, cada vez menos se habla de Gentoo en internet, al menos según Google Trends.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Me parece de lo más normal, que haya poco ruido, esta distro no es para todos, me explico, técnicamente si que los es, pero no todos se atreven, ya lo sabemos.

El que decide entrar en Gentoo, primero ha estado en otras distros y ha crecido en el mundo Linux, cuando el resto le queda pequeño o tiene ganas de investigar más a fondo, o ha olido/leído que Gentoo es más rápido, entonces nos venimos. Luego de un buen filtrado de usuarios descontentos porque no es lo que esperaban o es demasiado trabajo entonces no quedamos los que estamos y algún que otro bicho raro como nosotros que aparece de vez en cuando pa quedarse.  :Cool: 

En google la mayoría del ruido que hay en Linux es de usuarios inexpertos, por esa razón Gentoo provoca tan poco ruido.

Esta es mi pequeña opinión al respecto, que no tiene porqué ser cierta.  :Wink: 

Añado: me encanta ser un bicho raro.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Me parece de lo más normal, que haya poco ruido, esta distro no es para todos, me explico, técnicamente si que los es, pero no todos se atreven, ya lo sabemos.
> 
> El que decide entrar en Gentoo, primero ha estado en otras distros y ha crecido en el mundo Linux, cuando el resto le queda pequeño o tiene ganas de investigar más a fondo, o ha olido/leído que Gentoo es más rápido, entonces nos venimos. Luego de un buen filtrado de usuarios descontentos porque no es lo que esperaban o es demasiado trabajo entonces no quedamos los que estamos y algún que otro bicho raro como nosotros que aparece de vez en cuando pa quedarse. 
> 
> En google la mayoría del ruido que hay en Linux es de usuarios inexpertos, por esa razón Gentoo provoca tan poco ruido.
> ...

 

Bueno, si, puede ser... Gentoo no es para el consumidor final que no necesita / tiene el tiempo / las ganas de aprender, esa es la impresión que me dió desde un principio y la causa por la que mudé toda mi red a Gentoo. El desafío de aprender cosas nuevas todos los días.

Justamente, estaba leyendo las normas del foro de Ubuntu en español:

 *Quote:*   

> Ofrece siempre la solución más ‘fácil’, por ejemplo: no indiques cómo hacer ‘A’ desde el shell si puede hacerse con una aplicación gráfica.

 

Como pueden sugerir que no se use la consola? Si hay 20 aplicaciones diferentes para ponerle el numero de IP a una interfaz de red por ejemplo, pero todas las distribuciones comparten ifconfig, por que enredar tanto la cosa?

Y haciendo una simple comparación entre Internet y Redes y Networking and Security es evidente el tipo de usuarios que se encuentra en una y otra distro...

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Haber vamos por partes.

Sin duda que linux es linux y hay linux para todos los gustos.

Hay linux para usuarios novatos (U-Ku-Edu)buntu, (open)suse, mandrake(iva).

Seguro hay mas de alguna para usuarios medios.

y es indudable que no cualquiera intenta siquiera entrar en una distribucion basada en codigo fuente como gentoo.

aun mas conozco a mas de algun debianita (siendo debian una distribucion muy respetable) considerar gentoo como "palabras mayores"

gentoo no es una distribucion senciila estoy seguro que nadie podria hacer una instalacion perfecta a la primera vez, creo casi con certeza que todos nos tardamos un buen rato en aprender y eso es precisamente lo que incomoda a usuarios binarios de linux, lo tardado que puede llegar a ser configurar una maquina con gentoo, claro luego de funcional todo es mas facil. 

podrias montar una maquina con ubuntu o debian en 45 minutos

suse tal vez lo mismo.

yo no creo que gentoo sea para novatos, no me creo un experto ni mucho menos llevo algunos meses en esto y seguramente jamas terminare de aprender, los mas antiguos del foro podrian confirmar lo mismo.

sin duda gentoo es una de las distribuciones mas respetadas, para mi la mejor pero es razonable el timepo necesario para dejar una maquina 100% funcional con gentoo y eso desmotiva a muchas personas.

para mi esa es la razon por la cual gentoo no haga tanto ruido como algunas distribuciones binarias. no me sorprenderia que estas algun dia pasen a ser comerciales.

----------

## i92guboj

Si alguien entiende algo de música, entenderá el chiste jocoso que quiero contar con este post:

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=bisbal&word2=joe+satriani

Conclusión: no me preocuparía por lo que piensen las masas. Los movimientos de masas son solo eso, movimientos de masas. Podemos poner ejemplos con cualquier cosa, como la literatura:

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=j+k+rowling&word2=fedor+mijailovich+dostoievsky

Que las masas prefieren los productos fantásticos y efectistas a la calidad, no es ni nada nuevo ni ningún misterio   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ColdWind

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=bisbal&word2=joe+satriani
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=j+k+rowling&word2=fedor+mijailovich+dostoievsky
> 
> Que las masas prefieren los productos fantásticos y efectistas a la calidad, no es ni nada nuevo ni ningún misterio    

 

Gentoo no queda tan mal parado aquí  :Wink: 

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=gentoo&word2=ubuntu

----------

## i92guboj

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=bisbal&word2=joe+satriani
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=j+k+rowling&word2=fedor+mijailovich+dostoievsky
> 
> Que las masas prefieren los productos fantásticos y efectistas a la calidad, no es ni nada nuevo ni ningún misterio     
> ...

 

Eso debe ser por la cantidad tan ingente de archivos de texto que tiene portage (multiplicado por el número de mirrors de portage). Todos ellos contienen la palabra gentoo y deben estar indexados por google.

De hecho, no es raro que cuando buscas algún programa por el nombre una cantidad avasalladora de los resultados son índices de repositorios ftp donde se alojan ebuilds  :Razz: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=bisbal&word2=joe+satriani
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=j+k+rowling&word2=fedor+mijailovich+dostoievsky
> 
> Que las masas prefieren los productos fantásticos y efectistas a la calidad, no es ni nada nuevo ni ningún misterio     
> ...

 

Aqui sencillamente arrazamos!!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=gentoo&word2=kubuntu

----------

## paynalton

Yo me inicié en gentoo.

Antes habia intentado usar linux con madrake, conectiva, fedora, etc....

Pero de esas distribuciones casi no estaban traducidas al español (en ese tiempo) y muy mal documentadas. Por lo que despues de instalarlas no pasaba mucho antes de que terminara descomponiendo algo sin saber como arreglarlo y regresaba al otro sistema.

Fue entonces que en una revista llegó de regalo un CD de gentoo para instalarlo "a mano" con una pequeña descripción. Tardé unos dos meses en conseguir instalarlo, primero con el manual de la revista, despues con el del CD y luego con el de la web. Cada vez que lo intentaba y fallaba no me dolía, pues en el proceso por intentarlo aprendía mucho sobre linux y sobre las PC en general. Hasta que in día simplemente el sistema funcionó.

Desde entonces he instalado gentoo siempre de la misma manera, haciendo un sistema como a mi me gusta, teniendo muchísima documentación. En ocaciones he querido explorar otras opciones, pero siempre termino regresando a gentoo.

Y algo que estaba pensando, pues por ejemplo debian y sus derivados es un desorden con sus repositorios. Gentoo simplemente tiene el mejor repositorio estable oficial que he visto. Y portage, además de casi no causar problema alguno, casi siempre es la solución a los problemas que se presenten.

Bien, me desahogue, ahora voy a tratar de hacer funcionar mi nueva camara digital y portage ya esta terminando de instalar digikam jjjejej

----------

## luisx

Pues es demasiado normal que Gentoo no sea tan conocido por las masas, Como dicen Gentoo no es para todos, yo apenas llevo 7 meses me a gustado mucho, no soy un guru o un maestro en Gentoo, pero me a gustado lo configurable que es y lo documentado que esta Gentoo.

y solo falta agregar :

Gentoo Rules   :Cool: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Dónde vi esa frase antes?

Como sea, estás muy equivocado al respecto, Ubuntu rules!

Salud!

----------

## ColdWind

Linux Sucks-Rules-O-Meter

----------

